# 1945



## cda (Dec 27, 2017)

“””What happened in the summer of 1945 was the first open-air test of a nuclear weapon – a blast so shocking that Conant, from a nearby bunker, was sure the team had miscalculated.“”””


I wonder how you calculate the first open nuclear  test???  

Especially in 1945


https://www.cbsnews.com/news/atomic-bomb-chemist-james-conant-nuclear-war-granddaughter-jennet/


----------



## linnrg (Dec 28, 2017)

you should go get a book called "Fire Cracker Boys".  In it is described the lunacy of the time.  Under the guise of other things like nuclear for good projects like harbor excavation they really were trying to find more ways to test the things.

I was a young kid but those people came to our schools in Wyoming to present their desired project.  Very near our family ranch they wanted to drop several bombs down wells to fracture the zones so natural gas could be produced.  Luckily we ran them out mostly because everyone thought it would set off more earthquakes.  Today with new drilling and fracking technology that areas has now become one of the largest natural gas fields (Jonah Field).


----------

